# Farmall f20 radiator



## hiracheta91 (May 12, 2015)

Ok guys first off i am a newbie and i am taking on my first restore i have choosen to do a 1936 farmall f20 they have always held a sweet spot in my heart well any how i need to flush my radiator amd i am going to pull the upper and lower tank portions off of the core but i can not find any info on a gasket material is there one? Any help or pointers in on this and anything other aspect of the f20's would be appreciated


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Good luck with the rebuild! Right now most of the guys are busy. Someone will be finding this post soon enough with some good info. 
Welcome to the forum! 
The site was down yesterday all day for maintenance so a lot of the members just didn't stop by.

PS, We like PICTURES!


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy hiracheta91,

Greetings from the tractor forum.

I realize that this is an old tractor, but the upper and lower tank portions of the radiator core are usually soldered in place. If indeed you have a gasket there, I would take it to an old radiator shop....They may be able to help you out with tank gaskets. 

If you cannot come up with a gasket solution, you can always use form-a-gasket or silicon sealer. Something black to match the radiator paint??


----------



## hiracheta91 (May 12, 2015)

I found the gaskets on line the f20 has a cast iron upper and lower that bolts to the core I just hope I can split them with out damaging the bolts or the core


----------

